# 522 release date



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I am hearing november 1st if not a bit sooner. This is a new source but looks reliable..


----------



## George L (Feb 13, 2003)

Price?


----------



## tsaylor (May 5, 2003)

$399 according to the forums on satelliteguys.us.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Why oh why is the 522 coming out before the 921 which according to Dish Depot won't be out before Thanksgiving ?

It appears that with the new look and feel of the x22 that Dish is abandoning the x21 technology ?

So somebody please tell me why I should wait for the 921 ?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

The 522 according to the Oct.1 Dealer Chat will be out Nov.1 but available only in DHP.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

tm22721 said:


> So somebody please tell me why I should wait for the 921 ?


1. Record E*'s HD Channels
2. Record OTA HD (if you can receive them) & Get guide data for them as well
3. Monster Hard drive for standard def channels.

Nuff said'


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2003)

Looks like the 522 will not only be in DHP according to this post.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/forum/viewtopic.php?t=681#4536

Again Bob with his magic prediction ball makes a prediction a long time after it has been posted elsewhere. Good job Bob!


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2003)

Will there be a montly subscription fee for the 522?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

jellologin said:


> Will there be a montly subscription fee for the 522?


Plan on it. If he hasn't backed down from the fees after the 510 furor, then he won't now on any future receivers.

If you absolutely can't stomach the PVR fees then get a 508 or 721 while you still can (although new 508s are now scarce).


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Rupert Murdoch is the only thing that can force E* to back down from the ludicrous DVOD fee now. 2004 will be interesting year for the satellite service war.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Sam Spade I know what Scott said but I have a DVR recording of the dealer chat and I know what Charlie said, last I knew he was still CEO. I would like Scott satement to be true but I have to sell by DISH'S rules.


----------

